# Täglichste Quests in Nordend



## TheWhitePanther (27. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

da der letze Beitrag leider etwas klein war und ich schon nach einigen Updates die Limits erreicht habe, lege ich hier nun einen neuen Thread an, wo ich genug Platz lasse für weitere Quests.

Folgendes findet ihr in den nächsten 4 Beiträgen:

Quests für beide Fraktionen 
Quests für die Allianz
Quests für die Horde
KochQuests für beide Fraktionen


*Wenn ihr mir weitere Quests zukommen lassen möchtete beachtet Bitte folgendes:*


Schreibt mir eine PRIVATE Nachricht
Gebt mir die ID's der Quests(Nicht die Namen, da gibt meist viel Sucherei)
Schreibt dazu aus welchem Gebiet die Quests sind

Wenn ihr die 3 Hinweise beachtet, sollten es sehr schnell gehen eure Quests einzupflegen, ansonsten kann es leider etwas dauern, da meine Zeit im Moment sehr knapp ist und ich ja schließlich auch nochwas WoW spielen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Danke an:*

Faimith
Vanitra
Palatinus
davatar



Gruß TheWhitePanther


----------



## TheWhitePanther (27. November 2008)

*Quests für beide Fraktionen *

*Drachenöde:*

Verteidigt den Wyrmruhtempel
Belohnung: 15


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 56


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250 Ruf(Der Wyrmruhpakt)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: Möglichst zu Zeiten machen wo viel Los ist, ansonsten kann es vor kommen das man von zuviele Drachen aufeinmal Aggro bekommt.
*ACHTUNG: VorQuest benötigt!*(http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12055)

Zukunftsplanungen
Belohnung: 9


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 86


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 500Ruf(Die Kalu'ak)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -


*Heulender Fjord:*

Der Weg zu seinem Herzen...
Belohnung: 7


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 500Ruf(Die Kalu'ak)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: Genau lesen in der Datenbank hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Boreanische Tundra:*

Auf das Schlimmste gefasst sein
Belohnung: 9


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 86


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 500Ruf(Die Kalu'ak)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: Es sind nur sehr wenige Kisten vorhanden, möglichst nicht zu den Hauptzeiten machen

Drachenjagd
Belohnung: 7


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250Ruf(Der Wyrmruhpakt)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Schlacht in den Wolken
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250Ruf(Der Wyrmruhpakt)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -


*Eiskrone:*

Schießt sie ab!
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250 Ruf(Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Informationsbeschaffung
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250 Ruf(Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Erhebt euch von den Toten!
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250 Ruf(Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Flugsperrzone
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250 Ruf(Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -


*Zul Drak: (VorQuest: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12563)*

Trollpatrouille: Annehmlichkeiten
Belohnung: 4


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 76


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 75 Ruf(Argentumkreuzzug)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Trollpatrouille: Der Lehrling des Alchemisten
Belohnung: 4


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 76


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 75 Ruf(Argentumkreuzzug)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Trollpatrouille: Juckt mich kein bisschen
Belohnung: 4


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 76


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 75 Ruf(Argentumkreuzzug)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Trollpatrouille: todsicher gehen
Belohnung: 4


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 76


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 75 Ruf(Argentumkreuzzug)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Trollpatrouille: Könnt Ihrs aushalten?
Belohnung: 4


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 76


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 75 Ruf(Argentumkreuzzug)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Trollpatrouille: Standarten hoch
Belohnung: 4


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 76


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 75 Ruf(Argentumkreuzzug)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Trollpatrouille: Starker Magen
Belohnung: 4


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 76


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250 Ruf(Argentumkreuzzug)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Trollpatrouille: Was wollt Ihr - ne Medaille?
Belohnung: 4


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 76


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 25 Ruf(Argentumkreuzzug)
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -


*Sturmgipfel:*

Euren Titel verteidigen
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf:  Ruf()
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Disziplin bewahren
Belohnung: 15


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 31


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf:  Ruf()
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Die Missgeburten müssen sterben
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf:  Ruf()
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Zurück in die Grube
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf:  Ruf()
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -


----------



## TheWhitePanther (27. November 2008)

*Quests für die Allianz *

*Grizzlyhügel:*

Tritt rein, solang' sie am Boden liegen
Belohnung: 15


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 56


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250Ruf(Expedition Valianz), 125(Vorposten der Allianz)
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: Ergänzt sich Prima mit: Leben oder Tod, Schredder reparieren, Verbreitet die guten Ersatzteile

Leben oder Tod
Belohnung: 15


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 56


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250Ruf(Expedition Valianz), 125(Vorposten der Allianz)
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: Ergänzt sich Prima mit: Tritt rein, solang' sie am Boden liegen, Schredder reparieren, Verbreitet die guten Ersatzteile

Schredder reparieren
Belohnung: 15


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 56


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: -
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: Ergänzt sich Prima mit: Tritt rein, solang' sie am Boden liegen, Leben oder Tod, Verbreitet die guten Ersatzteile

Verbreitet die guten Ersatzteile
Belohnung: 15


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 56


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: -
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: Ergänzt sich Prima mit: Tritt rein, solang' sie am Boden liegen, Leben oder Tod, Schredder reparieren

Gemetzel am Schwarzwasser
Belohnung: 15


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 56


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250Ruf(Expedition Valianz), 125(Vorposten der Allianz)
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: -


*Heulender Fjord:*

Patrouille am Stählernen Tor
Belohnung: 7


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250Ruf(Forscherliga)
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: -
*ACHTUNG: VorQuest benötigt!*(http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=11176)

Durchbrecht die Blockade
Belohnung: 7


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250Ruf(Expedition Valianz), 125(Vorposten der Allianz)
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: Sollten sich mehrere Spieler auf dem Schiff befinden ist eine Gruppe sinnvoll, da man sich sonst nur die Mobs "klaut"


*Eiskrone:*

Blut der Auserwählten
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250 Ruf(Expedition Valianz)
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: -

Bodenangriff
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250 Ruf(Expedition Valianz)
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: -

König der Berge
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 125 Ruf(Vorposten der Allianz), 250 Ruf(Expedition Valianz)
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: -

Luftangriff
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 125 Ruf(Vorposten der Allianz), 250 Ruf(Expedition Valianz)
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: -

Die Lösungslösung
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf:  -
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: -

Statische Schocktruppen: das Bombardement
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf:  -
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: -

Mission mit Hertz: Das Tal der Verlorenen Hoffnung
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf:  Ruf()
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: -

Das ist monströs!
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: -
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: -

Die Seuche neutralisieren
Belohnung: 40


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: -
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: GruppenQuest(5)


----------



## TheWhitePanther (27. November 2008)

*Quests für die Horde *

*Eiskrone:*

Blut der Auserwählten
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: -
Fraktion: Horde
Tipp: -

Bodenangriff
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250 Ruf(Kriegshymnenoffensive)
Fraktion: Horde
Tipp: -

Das ist monströs!
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: -
Fraktion: Horde
Tipp: -

Die Seuche neutralisieren
Belohnung: 40


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: -
Fraktion: Horde
Tipp: GruppenQuest(5)

König der Berge
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250 Ruf(Kriegshymnenoffensive)
Fraktion: Horde
Tipp: -

Luftangriff
Belohnung: 20


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 63


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 250 Ruf(Kriegshymnenoffensive)
Fraktion: Horde
Tipp: -


----------



## TheWhitePanther (27. November 2008)

*KochQuests für beide Fraktionen *

Energieerfüllter Pilzhackbraten
Belohnung: 15


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 73


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf:  -
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Kanaleintopf
Belohnung: 9


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf:  -
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Käse für Leuchtegold
Belohnung: 12


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 76


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf:  -
Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
Tipp: -

Senfwürstchen!
Belohnung: 14


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 150 Ruf(Kirin Tor)
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: -

Versammlung am Zauberkasten
Belohnung: 12


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 76


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 150 Ruf(Kirin Tor)
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: -

Kochkunst des Nordens
Belohnung: 5


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 95


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf: 38 Ruf(Vorposten der Allianz), 75 Ruf(Expedition Valianz)
Fraktion: Allianz
Tipp: -


----------



## derinderinderin (27. November 2008)

Sehr sehr gute Arbeit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: halt mom, die Dailys von den Söhnen Hodirs fehlen!
Infos dazu hier: Fraktionsguide Vorquest


----------



## Ollimua (27. November 2008)

Sehr schöne Übersicht, aber ein Fehler hab ich noch:
#  Schlacht in den Wolken

    * Belohnung: 20 63
    * Ruf: -
    * Fraktion: Allianz/Horde
    * Tipp: -

Bringt 250 Ruf bei Wyrmruh


----------



## TheWhitePanther (27. November 2008)

derinderinderin schrieb:


> Sehr sehr gute Arbeit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Quests werden bald folgen, ist halt ne Menge Arbeit. Ich brauche zwar im Moment nur die ID's, dann sucht mein Script die Daten selbst und bring sie in den entsprechenden BB-Code, aber dennoch muss das auch erstmal gemacht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ollimua schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Übersicht, aber ein Fehler hab ich noch:
> #  Schlacht in den Wolken
> 
> * Belohnung: 20 63
> ...



Danke, habe den Fehler behoben.



Gruß TheWhitePanther


----------



## Crosis (1. Dezember 2008)

die goldbelohnungen sind bei den 3 qs wo man ruf bei Die Kalu'ak bekommt falsch(vllt auch bei anderen) man bekommt dort unabhängig vom level immer 5g


----------



## blindhai (2. Dezember 2008)

Sind diese täglichen Quests vom Zeitaufwand vergleichbar mit "der Insel"?


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2008)

Die meisten Quests sind schnell gemacht. Mühsam ist eher das viele Rumfliegen. Da lohnt sich der Epicflieger dann schon recht stark.


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Meinen herzlichsten Dank für diesen Thread, bin atm 77 und werde dann wohl n paar von den Dailies in Angriff nehmen,
gibt schön viel EP jetzt noch dazu und außerdem wie gesagt Gold (:


----------



## Deathknight3 (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei der Horde haste die PvP Daylies von den Grizzlyhügeln vergessen


----------



## TheWhitePanther (3. Dezember 2008)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> Bei der Horde haste die PvP Daylies von den Grizzlyhügeln vergessen



Nicht vergessen,habe sie noch nicht...


Gruß TheWhitePanther


----------



## STL (4. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du jetz no ne Karten mit Routen einbaust.. das wäre perfekt!! so ist schon echt saubere arbeit =)


----------



## Zockerweibchen (4. Dezember 2008)

In Zul'Drak gibt es noch eine Art "Dailyquestreihe" beim Argentumkreuzzug.
Im Lager bekommt man die "Hauptquest" in deren Verlauf man 4 kleine Quests machen muss.
Außerdem hat die Hauptquest eine Art Zeitlimit, zumindest bekommt man wenn man alle 4 Quests im Zeitlimit schafft eine Extrabelohnung, sowohl Gold (sofern noch beim lvln Exp) und Ruf:
Trollpatrouille

Benötigt die Vorquest:
Pa'Troll


----------



## Davatar (4. Dezember 2008)

Leider hab ich den Thread nicht mehr gefunden, wo jemand gefragt hat wiviel Gold die alten Sunwell-Dailys auf lvl 80 geben. Habs gestern mal mit denen im Krater bei Khazzak ausprobiert. Die geben 4.40 Gold, insofern lohnen sich die doch nachwievor.

@Pinguin: Die Daily Kochquests fehlen immernoch, hast Du meine PM nicht bekommen?


----------



## blindhai (7. Dezember 2008)

Mich würde interessieren welchen Zeitaufwand man für 100 G pro Tag einrechnen muss...habe die Quests auf der Insel in ca. 30-40 Minuten gemacht und hatte dann etwas mehr als 100 G. Habe dort aber auch nur die Quests gemacht, die wirklich nur auf der Insel waren.

Sehe ich es richtig, dass die aktuellen 80er Dailys eher mit denen in Shattrath zu vergleichen sind? Also zB die mit der Vermessung in Nagrand und so?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (8. Dezember 2008)

blindhai schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren welchen Zeitaufwand man für 100 G pro Tag einrechnen muss...habe die Quests auf der Insel in ca. 30-40 Minuten gemacht und hatte dann etwas mehr als 100 G. Habe dort aber auch nur die Quests gemacht, die wirklich nur auf der Insel waren.



Wenn du nur die Dailies in der Eiskrone machst sind za 200g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (8. Dezember 2008)

Saubere Arbeit!
Schön gemacht!


----------



## Altbier (8. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt im Gebiet Sturmgipfel am Lager K3 noch eine täglich wiederholbare Quest: Überbestand. Soweit ich mich erinnere muss man hierfür alle Quests innerhalb des Lagers gemacht haben.

Diese Quest ist innerhalb von 3 - 4 Minuten erledigt und man läuft noch nicht einmal Gefahr von den Mobs angegriffen zu werden, da diese nicht aggressiv sind, sondern nur gescriptet an einem vorbeilaufen.

Viele Grüße,
Altbier


----------



## Ichtot71 (8. Dezember 2008)

Also da stimmt irgendwas nicht ich bekomm auf 80 für die quests in den hügel nur 9g und 96s
bei dir steht es sind 15 g aber das is irgendwie nich korekt.
Mfg ichtot


----------



## Lightflasher (8. Dezember 2008)

hallo,
ich würde gerne mal wissen welche vorquest ich für die tagesquest in der eiskrone machen muss?
denn bei mir haben die leider noch keine für mich :/

mfg


----------



## Altbier (9. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre musst Du zuerst in der Argentumvorhut die Quests erledigen, bis Du dort von einem Questgeber auf das jeweilige Luftschiff deiner Fraktion geschickt wirst. Dort erledigst Du den ersten Schwung an Quests und wirst relativ schnell die Daylies bekommen.


----------



## Lenkradrogue (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


danke!  Sehr gute Arbeit... /vote sticky!


----------



## Lightflasher (9. Dezember 2008)

Altbier schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre musst Du zuerst in der Argentumvorhut die Quests erledigen, bis Du dort von einem Questgeber auf das jeweilige Luftschiff deiner Fraktion geschickt wirst. Dort erledigst Du den ersten Schwung an Quests und wirst relativ schnell die Daylies bekommen.



ok danke dir und
/vote sticky!


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. Dezember 2008)

blindhai schrieb:


> Sehe ich es richtig, dass die aktuellen 80er Dailys eher mit denen in Shattrath zu vergleichen sind? Also zB die mit der Vermessung in Nagrand und so?




Keine Ahnugn was du da genau meinst. Es ist halt so, dass die ganzen Quests in den Gebieten verstreut sind und nicht wie auf der Insel viele beisammen liegen.

Aber dennoch sind die alle vom Aufwand eigentlich relativ kurz...für die Q beim Wyrmruhtempel wo man mit dem Drachen fliegt, gibt es ja ein
eigenes Achievement wenn man die, ich glaube, unter 2min(oder warens 5?) schafft. Du siehst also, die sind wirklich schnell gemacht.


----------



## Gerasch (9. Dezember 2008)

Im Gebiet Grizzlyhügel gibt es möglicherweise die meisten Tagesquests, wobei bis auf eines alle PvP Quests sind.

Zum einen im Gebiet Holzfällerposten Blauhimmel. Hier wurden bereits die Allianzquests beschrieben. Entsprechend gibt es für die Horde die Quest:
Haltet sie auf Trab
Reparaturen
Schreddert die Allianz
Überfordert

Nächstes Gebiet – Schwarzwasser
Das beschriebene Quest „Gemetzel am Schwarzwasser“ heißt bei der Horde „Keilerei in Schwarzwasser“. (Entsprechende Aufgabe, gleiche Belohnung.)

Und im Gebiet Venturibucht
Haltet sie auf (A) – Nehmt die Bucht ein (H)
Nieder mit Kapitän Zorna! (A) – Zerschmettert Kapitän Hellwasser! (H) (beide als 3er Gruppenquest)
Ritt auf der roten Rakete (A) – Ritt auf der roten Rakete (H)
Den Ritt kann man erst annehmen und dann auch abgeben, wenn die Venturibucht der eigenen Fraktion gehört. Also nur lange genug am Leuchtturm stehen und alles umlegen was vorbei kommt.
Des weiteren gibt es in der Venturibucht ein permanent abzugebendes Quest für beide Fraktionen. „(Immer) auf der suche nach Lösungsmittel. Bein ersten Mal ist das Ausrufezeichen gelb (Normale Quest), und man bekommt außer den Wagnismünzen auch EP und Gold. Später ist da ein blaues Fragezeichen. Dafür gibt es dann nur noch eine geringe Menge (2) Wagnismünzen, die keiner wirklich braucht. Aber das Lösungsmittel ist auch gleichzeitig der Treibstoff für die Rakete.

Das nicht PvP-Tagesquest gibt es für beide Fraktionen in Granitquell, nach dem man etwa 4 andere Quests da erledigt hat. „Die angesengte Geißel“. Auch hier ist es zu erste ein normales Quest, und kann man danach am ersten Tag als Tagesquest noch einmal machen.

Nähere Angaben zu den Quest findet man, wenn man bei Buffed auf WoW --> Quests --> WotLK --> Grizzlihügel geht.


----------



## FreyasErbin (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich vermisse in der Auflistung die Quests im Sturmgipfel für die Söhne Hodirs und die Quests im Sholazarbecken für die Orakel und die Wildherzen.
Wird das alles noch aktualisiert?


----------



## TheWhitePanther (10. Dezember 2008)

FreyasErbin schrieb:


> Ich vermisse in der Auflistung die Quests im Sturmgipfel für die Söhne Hodirs und die Quests im Sholazarbecken für die Orakel und die Wildherzen.
> Wird das alles noch aktualisiert?




Es stehen noch leider einige Quests offen.......und die Kochquests habe ich auch noch bekommen nur noch nicht eingefügt.....da ich im Moment sehr viel Arbeite, habe ich kaum Zeit den Beitrag zu erneuern, denke aber das sich das die Tage mal einrichten lässt...


Gruß TheWhitePanther


----------



## TheWhitePanther (11. Dezember 2008)

Hey Leute,

ich habe nun den Beitrag endlich mal aktualisiert. Bitte beachtet für weitere Quests die Hinweise im ersten Beitrag, damit eure Quests schneller als bisher eingetragen werden können und auch mir die Arbeit etwas erleichtert wird.

Bei Fragen und Verbesserungen wendet euch an mich


Gruß TheWhitePanther


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi, warum kann ich keine Dailys für Argumentenkreuzzug annehmen ?? hab in Zul alle Quests gemacht, ich kann die Typen snsprechen aber die geben mir nix, auch kein blaues Zeichen über dem Kopf ?? baba


----------



## Altbier (12. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn Du die täglichen Quests in Zul'Drak meinst, dann meinst Du sicherlich die Trollpatroullie. Hierfür musst Du die Questreihe Pa'Troll die bei Kommandant Kunz in der Argentumwacht startet erledigt haben. Trollpatroullie besteht aus 4 Quests die über den mittleren Teil von Zul'Drak verteilt sind.


----------



## Thaielb (12. Dezember 2008)

Nachtrag zu den Kochquests: Zumindest bei mir geben alle Koch-Quest in Dalaran 150 Ruf für Kirin Tor.


----------



## Kwatamehn (12. Dezember 2008)

Super-Guide - nur eine Anmerkung:

Bei den Kochquests, steht bei deinem Guide bei einigen als Fraktion: Allianz


Auch bei der Q: Versammlung am Zauberkasten - die ist definitiv auch für Horde!

Die anderen weiss ich nicht, ich hab bislang nämlich zu 99% nur die bekommen, genau 1x bislang Kanaleintopf und 1x Käse für Leuchtegold.

Und ich mach die eigentlich jedesmal wenn ich online bin.


----------



## TheWhitePanther (13. Dezember 2008)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu den Kochquests: Zumindest bei mir geben alle Koch-Quest in Dalaran 150 Ruf für Kirin Tor.






Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Super-Guide - nur eine Anmerkung:
> 
> Bei den Kochquests, steht bei deinem Guide bei einigen als Fraktion: Allianz
> 
> ...




Mit den Kochquests das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, allerdings scheint es da noch Defiziete oder Bugs in der BuffedDatenbank zu geben...



Gruß TheWhitePanther


----------



## Nowinchki (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte fragen ob die Tagesquest bei Brunnhildar nur Gold bringen? Kann man nicht irgendwie da Rüstungsgegenstände oder sonstiges bekommen?


----------



## Knuti_B (26. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich geben alle Kochquest 150 Ruf bei den Kirin Tor. Ansonsten sehr schöne Arbeit


----------



## Balord (26. Dezember 2008)

Netter guide, jedoch hat keine der Goldangaben bei mir gestimmt, hab immer weniger bekommen (bei den 20gold quests nur 13....)


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Dezember 2008)

@ Balord

Dann liegt es vielleicht daran, dass du noch nicht Level 80 bist? Da werden nämlich die EP´s die man ja nicht mehr bekommen kann mit Gold verrechnet.


----------



## TheWhitePanther (27. Dezember 2008)

Balord schrieb:


> Netter guide, jedoch hat keine der Goldangaben bei mir gestimmt, hab immer weniger bekommen (bei den 20gold quests nur 13....)





Dagonzo schrieb:


> @ Balord
> 
> Dann liegt es vielleicht daran, dass du noch nicht Level 80 bist? Da werden nämlich die EP´s die man ja nicht mehr bekommen kann mit Gold verrechnet.




Nein, dass liegt daran das bei Wotlk nicht mehr die XP so in Gold umgerechnet werden, wie es in BC war und somit aus den Buffed angaben berechnet wird.

Mir sind bisher verschiedene Questtypen untergekommen, einige, die genausoviel geben wie unter 80, einige die etwas Gold mehrgeben und einige die viel mehr Gold geben als unter 80. Ein genaues Muster konnte ich nocht nicht feststellen, allerdings wird sich das mit sicherheit in der nächsten Zeit klären.

Der Guide wird auch sicher noch erweitert werden können, da es noch etliche neue tägliche Quests gibt die ich entweder noch nicht endtdeckt habe, oder einfach noch nicht eingetragen habe. Die Masse der Dailys ist einfach sehr gewachsen.



Gruß TheWhitePanther


----------



## Lurka (7. Januar 2009)

TheWhitePanther schrieb:


> *Quests für die Horde *
> 
> *Eiskrone:*
> 
> ...





So.... Kann mir mal einer erklären warum ich keine einzige Daily annehmen kann? Brauch ich z.B. für die oben im Quote auch eine Vorquest? Beim Wyrmruhtempel stehts ja dabei, hier nicht. Annehmen kann ich keine einzige und ich fliege mir langsam den Hintern Wund. Egal in welchem Forum ich nachlese überall steht was anderes, und kein einziger hält einen Guide auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. Januar 2009)

Lurka schrieb:


> So.... Kann mir mal einer erklären warum ich keine einzige Daily annehmen kann? Brauch ich z.B. für die oben im Quote auch eine Vorquest? Beim Wyrmruhtempel stehts ja dabei, hier nicht. Annehmen kann ich keine einzige und ich fliege mir langsam den Hintern Wund. Egal in welchem Forum ich nachlese überall steht was anderes, und kein einziger hält einen Guide auf dem laufenden.




Also im Kopf hab ich es nicht, aber generell würde ich sagen so gut wie jede Daily hat ne Vor-Quest.

Ab und an ist es eine Q-Reihe, die dann in ner Daily endet - oft muss man aber auch gew. quests in einem Bereich erledigen, damit dann überhaupt andere Bereiche wo man Qs annehmen kann und dann auch Dailys freigeschalten werden (Eiskrone &Sturmgipfel - Söhne Hodirs Zb, das sind ja auch Phasing-Gebiete -> du siehst je nach Stand der Q-Reihe/Ruf etwas anderes als andere auf einer anderen Stufe - u.a. eben auch Questgeber)


Am besten überall ALLE Qs machen für die Q-Achievements...1. ists spassig 2. bringts eben das Achievement 3. auch Ruf 4. schaltest du neue Qs/Dailyd frei 5. bringts dann speziell mti Lv80 einiges Gold.


----------



## Lurka (7. Januar 2009)

Ah ok danke, dacht ich mir schon das die (fast) alle eine haben, werd mich jetzt dann eben nochma ans Questen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat mich halt nur arg verwirrt das in jedem Guide was anderes drinsteht un mir keiner die Quest´s geben wollte.^^


----------



## Graustar (10. Januar 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich einen neuen Angel Quest wie in Shatt oder ist dieser aus der Mode gekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MissMondgöttin (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo ich war heute in Der Boreanischen Tundra und musste da Ohren sammeln (von Nesingwarys Lakai). Das ist auch eine Daylie die ich in der Liste nicht gefunden habe. Die Quest ist für die D.E.H.T.A. weiß aber nicht mehr wie die Q hieß.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. März 2009)

Das wird doch hier eh nicht mehr aktualisiert. Wie bei 99% aller Guides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (1. März 2009)

MissMondgöttin schrieb:


> Hallo ich war heute in Der Boreanischen Tundra und musste da Ohren sammeln (von Nesingwarys Lakai). Das ist auch eine Daylie die ich in der Liste nicht gefunden habe. Die Quest ist für die D.E.H.T.A. weiß aber nicht mehr wie die Q hieß.



das ist keine tagesquest sondern eine wiederholbare
wenn du die abgibst bekommst du nen pfötchenbuff


----------



## Moraven (13. März 2009)

> das ist keine tagesquest sondern eine wiederholbare
> wenn du die abgibst bekommst du nen pfötchenbuff



und ruf bei cenarius wenns mich nicht täuscht?!

lg reeze


----------



## Scissor (17. März 2009)

STL schrieb:


> Wenn du jetz no ne Karten mit Routen einbaust.. das wäre perfekt!! so ist schon echt saubere arbeit =)




Und bitte noch ein kleines Script, dass alle Dailys automatisch abfliegt und erledigt *gröhl*


----------



## Sadorkan (20. März 2009)

echt gute Übersicht! toll gemacht!

Leider hab ich auch 1 winzigen Punkt zu kritisieren: *ab welchem level* die Dailies Verfügbar sind, *fehlt*! 
Angezeigt wird nur der "offizielle Quest-level"
folgendes habe ich bisher selbst erkundet:

  * Patrouille am Stählernen Tor  >>>  level-71er daily, annehmbar ab lvl. 69

  * Durchbrecht die Blockade      >>>  level-71er daily, annehmbar ab lvl. 68
     ACHTUNG: VorQuest benötigt!(http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=11176)

mehr weiss ich noch nicht

der 'offizielle' level 71. ist eigentlich relativ unwichtig - ausser als Hinweis wieviel Gold es als Belohnung gibt! Viel interessanter ist 
ab welchem level ich die daily ANNEHMEN kann! das hilft nämlich sehr bei der Entscheidung, ob & wann man in 'n 
bestimmtes Gebiet reist....


----------



## TheWhitePanther (17. April 2009)

Sadorkan schrieb:


> echt gute Übersicht! toll gemacht!
> 
> Leider hab ich auch 1 winzigen Punkt zu kritisieren: *ab welchem level* die Dailies Verfügbar sind, *fehlt*!
> Angezeigt wird nur der "offizielle Quest-level"
> ...



Hey,

ist zwar ne gute idee, aber en haufen Arbeit. Keine Lust mir noch 70er zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du mir die Infos lieferst werde ich sie gerne einpflegen.

Gruß TheWhitePanther


----------



## Albertado (3. Mai 2009)

In Eiskrone fehlen noch die zwei Daylis vom Schattengewölbe(Ekel mag Feuer! und ide mit dem aufspiessen).


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (6. Mai 2009)

Und genau diese q's die Albertado grade erwähnte sind die Gold angaben falsch. Bei allen q's in der Eiskrone bekommt man nur 13g 23s nicht 20g. 

edit: Schlacht in den Wolken bringt auch nur 13g und 23s.


----------



## Hirnbrand (19. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte nach unendlicher Wartezeit doch noch mal in die gleiche Wunde stechen, die ist nämlich immer noch offen und es scheint so als würde es niemanden geben, nicht einen einzigen Spieler, der sich für die Wildherzen (auch die Orakel) interessiert. Ich würde so gerne etwas über ein totgeschwiegenes Thema, die Tagesquests, die es angeblich geben soll, bei *Die Orakel* und bei *Die Wildherzen*, in Erfahrunng bringen.

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Einträge, die es später hier geben wird!


----------



## natsen (9. August 2009)

würde mich freuen wenn die liste weiter aktulisiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

